# Lead Mine near Garigill, Cumbria



## BigLoada (Apr 14, 2009)

This was a nice little mine, not very extensive but good for a 5 hour trip.Lots of trials branch off the main drivage but all were blocked . Not a lot of features except the usual classic Pennines arching and 12 inches of welly-sucking red mud 

Photos were a bit more rushed than usual as I was with other people and the horse level is very narrow so setting up was a problem. Hope you like the pics anyway!














First junction, right side ends in a collapse about 100 yards in.












One of the collapsed workings






Again, another collapse. Had a quick look past this arch but the drivage only went about 30 feet then ended






One of the more recent digs by explorers, a great example of spiling and use of a barrel for access






Cheers folks


----------



## the_historian (Apr 14, 2009)

Lovely! Always wanted to explore mines, but I'm _way_ too claustrophic these days.


----------



## jonney (Apr 14, 2009)

looks like another good explore bigloada, great photo's as always loved the first one of the arch tunnel the work that has gone into making that beggers beleif


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 14, 2009)

Love that example you showed in the last photo, BL. That's really interesting.
Lovely pics and looks like it was a good rambling explore.


----------



## shatters (Apr 14, 2009)

Very nice Bigloada , bit embarrassed but I had to Google Garrigill to find where it was, some Cumbrian I am.

Phil


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 15, 2009)

Lovely shots mate.

See what going on holiday made me miss? Then again I'd probably get stuck in that barrel tube thingy.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks folks Sausage, you'll just have to lay off the pok pies for a bit


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 15, 2009)

BigLoada said:


> Thanks folks Sausage, you'll just have to lay off the pok pies for a bit




Aye. Less pok pies and more sexercise.


----------



## crickleymal (Apr 16, 2009)

You take a cracking photo sir! I think I might just fit throught that tube but it would be a near thing.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 16, 2009)

crickleymal said:


> You take a cracking photo sir! I think I might just fit throught that tube but it would be a near thing.



Thanks mate  Its basically a 40 gallon oil drum with the bottom cut off. No problem!


----------



## daddybear (Apr 26, 2009)

real nice pics BL the first one looks like it has a face carved out of the rock sort of like an underground mt.rushmore


----------



## Cuban B. (Apr 27, 2009)

Great underground shots. I love the arches the make out of rocks in some of these mines, gives it a Lord of the Rings look


----------



## sheep21 (Apr 27, 2009)

stunning site this one shown to great effect in your photos.

Would love to visit a place like this some time.


----------



## Parkus. (May 14, 2009)

Would this be called North Green Hurth?

Looks amazing


----------

